# King Ranch monster



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Killed yesterday, 218 gross


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

*King Ranch Monster*


----------



## jhog (Nov 11, 2010)

Awsome rack!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Lawdy, Lawdy. Some of ya'll have great luck!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*And DEEP Pockets*

Congrats on great trophy


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Troutman123 said:


> Congrats on great trophy


Ain't that the truth.....

Great Buck!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i think it needs a few more drops......


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome deer!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Great deer!!!!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

What it that buck run you? $6,000?


Either way, very nice buck.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

lovethemreds said:


> What it that buck run you? $6,000?
> 
> Either way, very nice buck.


LOL! That wouldn't touch that buck. Either way, money doesn't matter. Awesome deer!!


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Im sure ol boy's ol lady could spend 6k on less than necessary stuff for the living room for decoration....this is the prefered way to spend monies on decorating.

Nice job that thing is jus sexy...looks like he has some type of tractor implement on his head


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

If someone has the means to pay for hunting such, we should not down them.. Could have been invited on a corporate hunt based on business or work. I personally just paid for another hunt besides my normal lease, because I have been working 80 hours a week, and have had a great year, rewarded myself.
Let's hope we all find our monster in the woods like this whether we have to write a check, or get lucky on our leases.. Great Deer, amazing... Good luck to all..


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

it was killed on the IBC lease i believe


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

garrettryan said:


> If someone has the means to pay for hunting such, we should not down them.. Could have been invited on a corporate hunt based on business or work. I personally just paid for another hunt besides my normal lease, because I have been working 80 hours a week, and have had a great year, rewarded myself.
> Let's hope we all find our monster in the woods like this whether we have to write a check, or get lucky on our leases.. Great Deer, amazing... Good luck to all..


Agreed


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*WOW!!....what a buck!*


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

used to be $10k to get a spot and that was years ago.

very nice buck


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.king-ranch.com/2010-2011_TROPHY DEER HUNTS PRICES.pdf

That buck if booked through King Ranch would cost $25,000.00.

TH


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> http://www.king-ranch.com/2010-2011_TROPHY DEER HUNTS PRICES.pdf
> 
> That buck if booked through King Ranch would cost $25,000.00.
> 
> TH


Oh my!


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think anyone on here should get into what it costs for a deer, fish, etc. We would all be disappointed to find out tha our fish is running 350$/lb, and our venison is $200/lb.

Let us never speak of cost again.


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

And another thing, people's wives may be lurking on here. That should have read ""wow how much did that cost? - $75.00" And then someone else should comment, "no - take 25 off for the drooping antlers - call it 50.00$"

Let's get it together people.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I THOUGHT... the going Trophy Rate on that place AND the Kennedy was $100.00 a Green Scored Point.... so this isn't a $20,800.-- buck?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Cost*

I agree with Pintail74, Anton, Garret and others, why bring up cost when someone posts up a good buck? You don't ask those who have leases that post a 120 buck what the lease costs. If I had twice as much money as I have now, I would spend most of it on hunting deer. I would spend the rest on elk, bear etc... We should just admire the great deer and move on. 
Congrats to the hunter, whoever he/she was. 
I am just happy to be able to see pics of deer like that.
BB


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I know of a 221'' that was killed there a few weeks back... they are killing some monster on the KR this year... Walker


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I THOUGHT... the going Trophy Rate on that place AND the Kennedy was $100.00 a Green Scored Point.... so this isn't a $20,800.-- buck?


Nope, not if booked through the King Ranch...did you look at the link that I posted?

TH


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

pintail74 said:


> I don't think anyone on here should get into what it costs for a deer, fish, etc. We would all be disappointed to find out tha our fish is running 350$/lb, and our venison is $200/lb.
> 
> Let us never speak of cost again.


Agreed! A friend of mine once tried to calculate the cost per oz of the doves in his freezer. It would be cheaper to have a crack habit! :spineyes:


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

Blue Devil 7 said:


> Agreed! A friend of mine once tried to calculate the cost per oz of the doves in his freezer. It would be cheaper to have a crack habit! :spineyes:


But would it be as fun? MMM....dove wrapped in bacon with a jalepeno on the grill....


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*DANG IT..........*


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

wow he is a nice one good job


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! Super nice buck. He doesn't look beat up at all. It's still a little early for S.Texas though. 4 drops?! wow....


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Great deer ! no matter what the cost


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Great deer!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

thats a badass lookin buck


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Cool buck. love the long drops!


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

I was enjoying the picture of this deer and comments about 30 minutes before sundown this evening while sitting in my stand about 150 yes off the 
Norias Unit of the KR. Needless to say it was a little slow. I turned around and look down my south scendaro and there 175 yardsaway is one oft
The most. Beautiful 10s I have scene in 17 yrs of So. Tx. Hunting. It would go 150 easy. Promised the son-in-law he could take my trophy this year. I did get some good video. I heard today from our rancher that there have been 8 bucks greater than 180 taken off KR this year with the top at 220. This one is #9.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

It's amazing what money can buy.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Blue Devil 7 said:


> Agreed! A friend of mine once tried to calculate the cost per oz of the doves in his freezer. It would be cheaper to have a crack habit! :spineyes:


I read a really funny article by a female accountant about the quail her husband shoots. I was a made for comedy article, and included lease, dogs, dog trailers, the nice over/unders, everything! It was a fun read....


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

> there have been 8 bucks greater than 180 taken off KR this year


with over 800,000 acres they better kill alot more deer over 180 than that....

this buck pictured was killed on the IBC bank lease about 10 miles west of Kingsville. The other 2 bucks killed that go 200"+ where killed on the Halliburton lease around the brooks county border patrol check point area.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sure is alot of talk about costs............heck, if I shoot a good deer this year I wonder if I should post it....seems some of the comments belittle and tarnish the whole thread. The poster merely put it on here for your viewing pleasure.....think about it. Let's stay positive.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i just want to thank my fellow 2coolers for posting costs, my WIFE browsed the hunting forum over the weekend, next thing you know i was being asked what i thought the deer meat in the freezer was worth.....any way i tried to spin it, she's a CPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

oh well, hell of a buck for sure, no matter the cost...

the way i look at it, some people work really hard for a living and in return they get paid to do what they do....then they go and spend some cash because they can without blinking an eye and to them, that is their reward and trophy of a life's worth of work and dedication to their company. :texasflag


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

Why is everyone giving him a hard time about hunting somewhere expensive? Hunting one of those places doesn't do anything for me but if thats what gets you going and you have the means knock yourself out. At least he is in the outdoors hunting & enjoying it rather than a PETA convention


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Funny, I've not seen anyone say anything bad about the cost of such a buck unless I missed the post, just what a buck like that would cost on the King Ranch which is posted on their website.

It's a great buck, huge, and if bought through the King Ranch it costs $25K to shoot...doesn't take anything away from the buck.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Some of you need to realize that not everyone has the time or the desire to spend six months out of the year at their deer lease. Nor do they want to do all the work it takes during those months of being there to get the place ready just to come on here and complain about what the land owner did, the neighbor did, the other guy on the lease did, who shot my buck while I wasn't there, who's been in my blind, I haven't seen any deer, I got kicked off for nothing, ECT............ So people work their butts off at really high paying time comsuming jobs but still have the love for the hunt. Places that provide a nice relaxing weekend where a man go shoot a nice buck and enjoy the outdoors like the KR provides are in fairly high demand. I have been out of the hunting biz for three years now but still get calls and emails for those wanting such a hunt. Why because it fits their life. You have yours and they have theirs and I can't understand why people have to bash others on 2cool for their life style. Finally, those guys are not paying anything for these hunts on the KR we are talking about here because they are customers on invite hunts. They got there because of all the hard work they have put in to get into that position...Walker


----------



## AggieWhitetailSlayer (Nov 22, 2010)

Definately do not need him breeding bad genetics! haha great deer man i think im jealous!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

pintail74 said:


> I don't think anyone on here should get into what it costs for a deer, fish, etc. We would all be disappointed to find out tha our fish is running 350$/lb, and our venison is $200/lb.
> 
> Let us never speak of cost again.





pintail74 said:


> And another thing, people's wives may be lurking on here. That should have read ""wow how much did that cost? - $75.00" And then someone else should comment, "no - take 25 off for the drooping antlers - call it 50.00$"
> 
> Let's get it together people.


Pintail gets my "wise posts of the week" vote!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks and since this thread was hijacked...*

1st. Thanks for posting the beautiful deer.

2nd. We live in the information age. You can google any cost, price for any hunt anywhere, so why ask the guy who posts here?

3rd. If the hunter paid for it himself, thats great and he can be proud. I have paid a lot to hunt Africa myself.

Finally. If the hunter was a "customer" and assuming the value was $25K, then the vendor company better be sending the customer a 2010 form 1099 for $25K, or I will call the IRS myself. And if it was a public company the "customer" works for that I own stock in or my retirement fund does, I want the guy fired.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Finally. If the hunter was a "customer" and assuming the value was $25K, then the vendor company better be sending the customer a 2010 form 1099 for $25K, or I will call the IRS myself. And if it was a public company the "customer" works for that I own stock in or my retirement fund does, I want the guy fired.


How many ranchers do you think claim earnings from leasing rights? I believe it highly unlikely the customer is getting a 1099, how much you think that customer is gonna buy next year after getting hit for $6500 + in end of year taxes, that is a company lease thus the buck is a gift from the company. At least that is how I see it. rs


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Great buck. I am pretty sure anyone on 2 cool would smoke that if given the chance.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, I love my place even more now...WW


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

$6,000 would be a value! That is a tremendous looking deer. Very unique and quite the trophy!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Huh?*



Rusty S said:


> How many ranchers do you think claim earnings from leasing rights? I believe it highly unlikely the customer is getting a 1099, how much you think that customer is gonna buy next year after getting hit for $6500 + in end of year taxes, that is a company lease thus the buck is a gift from the company. At least that is how I see it. rs


1. Let me know the names of any ranchers getting substantial income from leasing and not reporting it. I smell a whistle blower reward. But I think you are wrong....hunting ranches are businesses with income and expenses just like any other biz.

2. I did not know the King Ranch was considered a company lease. I assumed the hunt and super trophy deer were priced and invoiced by the KR, and paid for by the company. I agree if the company just has a ranch or lease and invites customers out, there probably is not a 1099 issue. But if the company writes a big check to a trophy ranch for the hunt and the trophy fee, maybe even tosses in taxidermy and the meat processing.....and gives that value to the customer.....1099 city bub....look it up.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

The KR leases out certain pastures to people/companies for hunting rights. It is not considered a gift if you shoot a deer on a lease. I go down to a corporate lease in Sonora every year and shoot a cull and a doe and I am not charged. If you go to your buddies place and shoot a doe or a spike is he going to charge you? It's the same thing.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't you people just enjoy a pic of a good buck and leave it at that.....geeze.....


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

X53


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I think you are right.*



Ridin_Skinny said:


> The KR leases out certain pastures to people/companies for hunting rights. It is not considered a gift if you shoot a deer on a lease. I go down to a corporate lease in Sonora every year and shoot a cull and a doe and I am not charged. If you go to your buddies place and shoot a doe or a spike is he going to charge you? It's the same thing.


I think you are right (but not sure what the IRS thinks). But if someone takes a customer to a trophy ranch where the bucks are priced at the harvest, and where one buck killed costs $3K and another better one costs $5K, and the super maxbo turbo king buck costs $15K. etc, when harvested. Thats a no brainer 1099 situation IMO.

Y'all do realize that when you "win" a car or boat (or even a rifle over a certain minimum value) in a charity raffle or fishing tournament, etc....you do get a 1099...you know that right?


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*$350 a pound!!!*



pintail74 said:


> I don't think anyone on here should get into what it costs for a deer, fish, etc. We would all be disappointed to find out tha our fish is running 350$/lb, and our venison is $200/lb.
> 
> Let us never speak of cost again.


You are absolutely right about that $350 a pound stuff.........

Boat
Bayhouse
Truck to haul boat
Gas, oil, insurance, boat storage
Beer, Beer and more beer

Yeah, might even be a little higher than that.........


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> 1. Let me know the names of any ranchers getting substantial income from leasing and not reporting it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You apparently don't have a clue, especially since you think the KR is not divided into any pastures/divisions, bub.:spineyes: rs


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I have a clue*



Rusty S said:


> Johnboat said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Let me know the names of any ranchers getting substantial income from leasing and not reporting it.
> ...


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I heard that KR makes more money for quail leases than on their cattle business. Then throw in deer leases. $$$$ Good for them. It is a business, and I am sure they report it.

One scenario I have heard about these big company leases, is that they pay a lump sum for a 'pasture', then get x number of trophies, culls, and does (and probably Nilgai). This 200+ just comes off the tally of trophies. Maybe......or the deal could be structured differently.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Rusty S said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have a clue about modern deer hunting as a business.
> ...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Lawdy, Lawdy. Some of ya'll have great luck!


Can ya'll imagain if this was taken in NORTH TEXAS!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats! Very Nice!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Two things (We both have a clue)*

I am responding to two separate concepts on this hijacked thread.

1. Ranchers/lessors who receive substantial money by check for deer hunting rights and leases most certainly report it as income. Somebody above said they didn't.

2. A customer on a hunt hosted by a vendor company on its company lease probably doesn't have a problem. But if a company buys him "a trophy hunt" on a hunting ranch (like I see advertized all the time...for WTD or exotics), and there is a paper trail.... a check from the company to the ranch for the hunt, for the animal taken. Lets say the whole deal, the hunt, the "guide" the trophy fee...amounts to $5000. I am pretty sure that customer is supposed to pay taxes on it. Just like if the vendor company "gave" a trip for him and his wife to a resort in the Bahamas airfare and hotel. Same thing.

I imagine we have some tax experts here (not me for sure) but I bet they are hiding from this thread....can't blame them.

Anyway, no hard feelings my end. Johnboat out.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Lawdy, Lawdy. Some of ya'll have great luck!


More like, some guys have all the $$$$BUCKS$$$$

Very Nice buck for sure!!!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

*Gift Taxation*



Johnboat said:


> I am responding to two separate concepts on this hijacked thread.
> 
> 1. Ranchers/lessors who receive substantial money by check for deer hunting rights and leases most certainly report it as income. Somebody above said they didn't.
> 
> ...


You either have a hard on for people who are in the position to receive such entertainment or a Bean counter for the IRS.....

$5,000 Tit bar tab- Should said customer pay taxes on this?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Anyone have any hard facts on this subject- Definitely a hijacked thread, but curious on this. 

Where does it start- when a client "should" claim entertainment and pay taxes? 

I have seen some extravagant trips/entertainment in my days.... Red Stag in Argentina, Cape Buffalo in Zimbabwe, West Texas Mulies, Countless fishing trips (Alaska, Mexico, Central America, Peackock Bass), MANY different wing shooting trips, Formula 1 trips, private jets, suites at the Melbourne Cup, etc, etc&#8230;..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

yep. I have no clue, I am an East Texas hunter looking for an 8 pt buck over 13 inches, lmmfao. RS


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

sotx23 said:


> You either have a hard on for people who are in the position to receive such entertainment or a Bean counter for the IRS.....
> 
> $5,000 Tit bar tab- Should said customer pay taxes on this?


x2
so we go from looking at a picture of one of the coolest deer ever shot to Johnboat calling the IRS? What a tool!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*son........*


----------



## Ridin_Skinnier (Dec 24, 2010)

i'm gonna charge you for the use of this name..


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Finally. If the hunter was a "customer" and assuming the value was $25K, then the vendor company better be sending the customer a 2010 form 1099 for $25K, or I will call the IRS myself. And if it was a public company the "customer" works for that I own stock in or my retirement fund does, I want the guy fired.


I do know if I received a hunt from a vendor and was sent a 1099 for i would be looking for another vendor. That way you get your tax money back from the 1099 and lose the rest of my business. Im sure you stock and retirement money will still cont to grow. Just going off of the 25k you spent, i wonder how much revenue he has provided to the company.. 25k is nothing to some businesses.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Did poster Pilar shot this buck?


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

BAMF32 said:


> You are absolutely right about that $350 a pound stuff.........
> 
> Boat
> Bayhouse
> ...


Especially if you're gonna buy bait.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwww nevermind!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Corporate gifting*



berto said:


> I do know if I received a hunt from a vendor and was sent a 1099 for i would be looking for another vendor. That way you get your tax money back from the 1099 and lose the rest of my business. Im sure you stock and retirement money will still cont to grow. Just going off of the 25k you spent, i wonder how much revenue he has provided to the company.. 25k is nothing to some businesses.


I'm not sure how ________ does their tax liability on these hunts, but ... Because of tax liability and as John suggests, many companies will not allow their employees to go on hunts like this if the value can be considered over "100 dollars". Those that do allow it often require the employee take vacation as to not be considered a corporate gift.

The cost of the entire lease is audited as overhead and billed to a number of projects, the market rate of the individual deer is not added to this cost or contributed to an individual and therefore the client should not have any tax liability. The employee is not bound by any number of revenue dollars, if he or she were, then it be unfair business practice.

We bring both "clients" and "customers" to our ranch. There is a difference legally.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spec that is not directed to u.


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

that better be going on the wall.. Nice Buck - congrats.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

friggen whiners and complainers...

shut your pie hole, and go play arm chair quarterback somewhere else


awesome deer, 4 drops? absolutely nuts!


----------

